# sunday streets in san fran/embarcadero



## island schwinn (Mar 7, 2012)

first sunday streets of 2012 will be on the embarcadero near pier 39 and fishermans wharf.10-4.the first of many events held throughout the spring and summer.krate mayhem and others usually make it out.will be a blast.

http://www.sundaystreetssf.com/event-info


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 7, 2012)

It's always a blast.  Unfortunately I will be at the Foothill College physics show'-
http://foothill.edu/~cascarano/physicsshow/
See you in the Mission!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 7, 2012)

Also, the Embarcadero route is pancake flat, with plenty to see along the way.  No excuse NOT to take the ballooner out, and people do notice and ask you about interesting bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 9, 2012)

it'll be great for my 46 radiant rust autocycle.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 28, 2012)

some video of the gang riding and having a good time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrsGmIdES1I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Uniblab (Mar 28, 2012)

island schwinn said:


> some video of the gang riding and having a good time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrsGmIdES1I&feature=youtu.be




Those trailers with saxophone players and giant boom boxes!! That's the San Fran I love and miss dearly. Must've been pretty early in the morning on account of the fog. Looks like they tore down some of the piers near the bridge. Is Red's still there? Drank, er, ate many a lunch there.


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 29, 2012)

*ride*

great venue looks like a blast to bad i live so far away.....




island schwinn said:


> some video of the gang riding and having a good time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrsGmIdES1I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2012)

the san fran streets rides are always a blast.the rain was looming all day,but only a few sprinkles during the ride.reds is still there and a couple of the damaged piers have been removed.
next ride is golden gate park and the great hiway.april 15th.too bad the stockton swap is the same day or i would be there.


----------

